

Show HN: How to get around the Wikipedia blackout (if you have to) - JoeCortopassi

I whole heartedly support the protests against SOPA and PIPA, but also recognize that Wikipedia has become an essential service for a lot of people. If you <i>need</i> to get around the black out, and read something on wikipedia, go to the page you need, then put this in your address bar and press <i>enter</i>...<p><pre><code>  javascript:(function(){$("#mw-sopaOverlay").attr('style', 'display:none'); $("#mw-page-base, #mw-head-base, #content, #mw-head, #mw-panel, #footer").attr('style', 'display:block;');})();

</code></pre>
Like I said, this isn't meant to detract from any of the protesting. Just helping out people who are aware, and *actively opposed to these two bills.
======
dangrossman
Or go to any of the thousands of Wikipedia mirrors. Answers.com is an easy-to-
remember one (choose 'Reference material' above the search box).

------
robgibbons
Just disable JavaScript. No userscripts necessary. ;)

